# RR: 167. Brahms: Symphony #3 in F, op. 90



## Trout

*1.	Walter (cond.), Columbia Symphony Orchestra	(1960)










2.	Szell (cond.), Cleveland Orchestra	(1964)










3.	Klemperer (cond.), Philharmonia Orchestra	(1957)










4.	Abbado (cond.), Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra	(1989)










5.	Reiner (cond.), Chicago Symphony Orchestra	(1957)










6.	Karajan (cond.), Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra	(1964)










7.	Cantelli (cond.), Philharmonia Orchestra	(1955)










8.	Jochum (cond.), London Philharmonic Orchestra	(1976)










9.	Walter (cond.), New York Philharmonic Orchestra	(1953)










10.	Solti (cond.), Chicago Symphony Orchestra	(1978)









*

Condensed Listing:
1.	Walter (cond.), Columbia Symphony Orchestra	(1960)
2.	Szell (cond.), Cleveland Orchestra	(1964)
3.	Klemperer (cond.), Philharmonia Orchestra	(1957)
4.	Abbado (cond.), Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra	(1989)
5.	Reiner (cond.), Chicago Symphony Orchestra	(1957)
6.	Karajan (cond.), Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra	(1964)
7.	Cantelli (cond.), Philharmonia Orchestra	(1955)
8.	Jochum (cond.), London Philharmonic Orchestra	(1976)
9.	Walter (cond.), New York Philharmonic Orchestra	(1953)
10.	Solti (cond.), Chicago Symphony Orchestra	(1978)

A list to all entries: https://www.talkclassical.com/blogs/trout/1624-recommended-recordings-intro.html


----------

